# BG86 Limiter cap part numbers?



## wickedsprint (Mar 27, 2016)

Yanked the caps to tune it, guessing I need to replace them to ensure needles stay put? If so, can anyone provide the part numbers please? Thank you.


----------



## DND 9000 (Mar 28, 2016)

The Question is how easily the screws turn. If it is strong, then I think they will not move, but it can be possible through the vibrations. Part numbers for

Cap on L screw is: 4144 121 2700
Cap on H screw is: 4229 121 2701

Kind regards from Germany.


----------



## wickedsprint (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. Theyre pretty snug. I may be able to use finger nail polish too.


----------



## wickedsprint (Apr 2, 2016)

Well I figured out the bog after looking at idle speed with a tach. Upping the idle the recommended 3600 is rpm helped dramatically.


----------

